# Rhodesian Ridgeback?



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2009)

We're looking for a dog that is good indoors, is gentle with kids, can keep up with our hiking habit, and at the same time can tear a man limb from limb if need be. 

The Rhodesian Ridgeback looks like it could meet all those criteria... I'm hoping to get feedback from anyone here who might have firsthand knowledge of their temperament, disposition... or anything pertinent we should consider before getting one.

Thanks!


----------



## etexas (Mar 23, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> We're looking for a dog that is good indoors, is gentle with kids, can keep up with our hiking habit, and at the same time can tear a man limb from limb if need be.
> 
> The Rhodesian Ridgeback looks like it could meet all those criteria... I'm hoping to get feedback from anyone here who might have firsthand knowledge of their temperament, disposition... or anything pertinent we should consider before getting one.
> 
> Thanks!


Ben, there is a "dog" selector site, it asks you a bunch of questions and comes up with a list of names of breeds and info, it has been a while since I used it so I am not sure of the sites name...my wife is not here she would remember...it MIGHT be Dog Selector or something like that, you might want to Google around...the "quiz" is fun to take and was pretty spot on in our selection of a Bichon.


----------



## TimV (Mar 23, 2009)

It was the guard dog of choice where I used to live (can't give out the name of the country for fear of sounding too worldly wise).

They're scary!! Like dinosaurs. They're good with their own families, but have a nice fence. My friend had one, and his neighbor's German Shepherd jumped the fence, and the RR just grabbed it's back and tossed it aside while ripping its pelt off.

When you see them in real life you can see why they really did use them to hunt lions.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2009)

TimV said:


> They're scary!! Like dinosaurs. They're good with their own families, but have a nice fence. My friend had one, and his neighbor's German Shepherd jumped the fence, and the RR just grabbed it's back and tossed it aside while ripping its pelt off.
> 
> When you see them in real life you can see why they really did use them to hunt lions.



That's what I'm looking for. I need a pack of these things to protect us from the roving bands of marauders that are sure to come once the government collapses in a smoldering mound of debt.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 23, 2009)

Great dogs. Ditto to what Tim said. I would use a shock collar to train the canine. If I didn't have a hound I would get a RR.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 23, 2009)

*My favorite dog...*

These have long been my favorite dog. Beautiful animals, my neighbor had one, and he lived next to me for years. Great dog. Very good with my kids, barked only to intimidate, not in panic, when strangers walked by (their gate looks onto street, so, many people walk by: the lab, the poodle and the mut that has lived there, go nuts anytime somebody is walking by, but the Ridgeback, and the Doberman that lived their for a time as well, just watched like a soldier, rarely barking, but, you could tell...you wouldn't want to cross that fence.

This particular ridge back, was pure breed, but the runt, and still large and intimidating.....AWESOME CHOICE IN DOG!

They have always been out of my "find a stray and keep" price range.

If you get one, post pics!

Having said all that, I'll give you "your" version of my advice.

"Get one." 

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 11:55:37 EST-----

By the way, these people hiked all the time, the dog did great. I was it's caretaker on many weekends, great dog...and with little to no training.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 23, 2009)

They are great dogs. I've known three of them. I almost bought one a few years ago. They are very loyal. And, from everything I've ever heard a very predictable breed.


----------



## Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like a fine dog.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2009)

tdowns said:


> Having said all that, I'll give you "your" version of my advice.
> 
> "Get one."



Thanks for keeping it simple for me.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

They are bred to hunt lions. That's awesome. Case closed.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> Great dogs. Ditto to what Tim said. I would use a shock collar to train the canine.



May I ask why you think a shock collar is necessary?


Anybody:
Are they stubborn as mules? Difficult to train?

Do they house train quickly/easily? Or does it take forever to get them to not relieve themselves in the house?


How are they with water? I'm guessing they're not into it like a Lab, but do they hesitate to get in?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

Are those questions really relevant Ben?

Maltese- Easy to house train.

Ridgeback- Kills lions.

Collie- Obedient and not stubborn.

Ridgeback- Kills ions. 

Labs- Take to water wonderfully.

Ridgeback- Kills lions.

Terriers- Love relieving themselves.

Ridgeback- Kills lions. 

When you measure the pros and cons of each dog breed, the Ridgeback clearly wins. The only competitor it can conceivably have is the Great Pyrenees, which was bred to kill bears.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Are those questions really relevant Ben?
> 
> Maltese- Easy to house train.
> 
> ...





Well, unquestionably, if I'm ever faced with a lion infestation, I know what dog to get!


----------



## coramdeo (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a South African friend who had one when he lived there. He has told the tail many times of the night an intruder climbed over his fence into the back yard, the dog went through a picture window and removed the intruders calf as he was going back out over the fence. Needless to say the bad guy didn't get very far! My fried held him at gunpoint while he tried to deny that he was the culprit. My friend said " Save it man, my dog has the rest of your leg in his mouth!"


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> I have a South African friend who had one when he lived there. He has told the tail many times of the night an intruder climbed over his fence into the back yard, the dog went through a picture window and removed the intruders calf as he was going back out over the fence. Needless to say the bad guy didn't get very far! My fried held him at gunpoint while he tried to deny that he was the culprit. My friend said " Save it man, my dog has the rest of your leg in his mouth!"



Holy Smokes!!! That's AWESOME!!!

Was the thief made to pay for the window???


----------

